# انواع البنات على النت



## KOKOMAN (1 مايو 2008)

فى أنواع كتير للبنات على النت 
انا هاقولها 
و ربنا يسترها معانا 
لأنى أكيد هاكون مستهدف من دلوقتى 
ههههههههههه
نقول بقى الأنواع
ورزقى على الله 

اولا 
ذات العلاقات المتعدده .... 
ودي بقي ربنا يكون في عونك
لما تقابلها علي النت
تبقي بتكلمك وبتكلم ادك انت وعيلتك 
يعني ييجي 30 او 40 واحد في نفس الوقت
وتقولك واحشني موت انا داخله مخصوص عشان اكلمك انت يا اوحي يا اوحي

وتسرح بكل اللي بتكلمهم
و وتلعب بمشاعر واحاسيس الشباب
وبعد ماتقفل معاهم
تقعد مبسوطه اوي من اللي عملته
ويمكن تسقف لنفسها كمان
علي دور البطوله في الفيلم الهندي
اللي كانت بتمثله علي كل الشباب
اللي عندها في المسنجر.....

ثانيا
الجد اوى
اللي هي رسمية زياده عن اللزوم
ودي كل كلامها معاك تقولك ايه
اللي انت بتقوله ده احترم نفسك ...
من فضلك..انت فاكرني ايه..
ولو قلت لها اخبارك ايه تقولك
:وانت مالك انت...دي حياتي الخاصه
...ازاي تسألني عن اخباري..وتديك محاضره عشان قلت ليها اخبارك ايه
ودي اخرتها هتقوم رزعاك بلوك 
واحتمال كبير دليت 

ثالثا 
بتاعت مصلحتها
دي بقي متشفهاش علي النت
الا كل شهر مره مرتين حسب الحاجه
اللي هي عاوزاها منك 
ولما تسالها انتي فين يابنتي
تقولك اصلي كان عندي امتحانات
او كنت بدخل ومش بلاقيك علي النت
او الجهاز كان بايظ
المهم انها بتقنعك وبتاكل عقلك
بكلمتين حلوين وانت ولا انت هنا 

رابعا
العاقله
ودي بقي يانجم انت
بتحلل كل حاجه تحليل يخنقك انت 
يعني لو قالت لك ازيك مثلا
وقلت لله انا عندي برد
ولا شويه صداع حتي تقولك ليه؟؟ 
يبقي اكيد نمت في المروحه
او اكيد انت سهران لوقت متأخر
او اكيد انت عندك حاجه
في النظر ولازم تكشف نظر او او او......
.الخ لغاية ماتتخنق انت
وتقوم عامل 
لست الدكتوره دي بلوك غلس او دليت غتت 


ياتري انت بتكلم انهي نوع بقي من دول؟؟​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انواع البنات على النت*

حسب تصنيفك
افضل العاقلة والجد اوية


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انواع البنات على النت*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> حسب تصنيفك
> افضل العاقلة والجد اوية



مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووورك 
نورت الموضوع​​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انواع البنات على النت*

هههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع تحفه يا كوكو​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انواع البنات على النت*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> موضوع تحفه يا كوكو​



لالالالالالالالالالالالا
ازاى مش معقول 
الموضوع حلو كده 
ده الموضوع ضددكوا بردوا 
هههههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووووووورك 
نورتى الموضوع​​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انواع البنات على النت*

انا عرفه انه ضدنا
بس بيعلمنا للبنيان يعنى
علشان الكل يتعلم علشان كده قلت لك انه تحفه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مايو 2008)

نيفين ثروت قال:


> انا عرفه انه ضدنا
> بس بيعلمنا للبنيان يعنى
> علشان الكل يتعلم علشان كده قلت لك انه تحفه​



مرسىىىىىىىىىى لرأيك الصريح 
نورتى الموضوع  
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انواع البنات على النت*

للاسف عندك حق فعلا النوعيات دى كلها موجوده بس مش فى البنات بس وفى الاولاد كمان ...المهم الانسان يعرف يفرق بين نوعيات الناس اللى بيكلمها وميتخدعش فيها .......ميرررسى يا كوكو مان على الموضوع ده وربنا يباركك .


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انواع البنات على النت*



Dona Nabil قال:


> للاسف عندك حق فعلا النوعيات دى كلها موجوده بس مش فى البنات بس وفى الاولاد كمان ...المهم الانسان يعرف يفرق بين نوعيات الناس اللى بيكلمها وميتخدعش فيها .......ميرررسى يا كوكو مان على الموضوع ده وربنا يباركك .



مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووووورك يادونا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انواع البنات على النت*

*فعلا الموضوع ده موجود بس فى كل الناس فى البنات والاولاد 
بس احسن حاجة انك تعمل اوف لين 
ومش تكلم غير الى انت عاوزة وبس
وشكرا ياكوكو على الموضوع الرائع ده ​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انواع البنات على النت*

*فعلا الموضوع ده موجود بس فى كل الناس فى البنات والاولاد 
بس احسن حاجة انك تعمل اوف لين 
ومش تكلم غير الى انت عاوزة وبس
وشكرا ياكوكو على الموضوع الرائع ده ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انواع البنات على النت*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *فعلا الموضوع ده موجود بس فى كل الناس فى البنات والاولاد
> بس احسن حاجة انك تعمل اوف لين
> ومش تكلم غير الى انت عاوزة وبس
> وشكرا ياكوكو على الموضوع الرائع ده ​*



مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووووورك ياباشا 
بس لو كله عمل اوف لين ماحدش هيعرف مين الالى فاتح ومين الالى قافل 
نورتى الموضوع​​


----------



## جيلان (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انواع البنات على النت*

*فعلا الانواع دى موجودة بالبنات

والاولاد كمااااااااان
وعلى رأى دونا
لازم الواحد ياخد باله من نوعية الناس الى بيكلمها
ميرسى كوكو ومتلعبش فى عداد عمرك تانى ههههههههه*


----------



## just member (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انواع البنات على النت*

*هههههههههههه*
*ههههههههه *
*موضوع جامد بجد *
*ميرسى يا باشا *​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انواع البنات على النت*

*لا بجد الى كتب الموضوع دة راااجل خبرة بصحيح يعنى

النوعيات دى أساسا مرطرطة على النت
ههههههههه

شــكرا يا كوكو ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انواع البنات على النت*



جيلان قال:


> *فعلا الانواع دى موجودة بالبنات
> 
> والاولاد كمااااااااان
> وعلى رأى دونا
> ...



مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووورك ياجيلان 
نورتى الموضوع​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انواع البنات على النت*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *ههههههههه *
> *موضوع جامد بجد *
> *ميرسى يا باشا *​



مرسىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووووورك ياجوجو
نورت الموضوع​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انواع البنات على النت*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> *لا بجد الى كتب الموضوع دة راااجل خبرة بصحيح يعنى
> 
> النوعيات دى أساسا مرطرطة على النت
> ههههههههه
> ...



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا على مروووووووووووورك 
نورت الموضوع​​


----------



## فيفيان فايز (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انواع البنات على النت*

طبعا مش كله بالمنظر الشنيع ده 
وعموما شكرا على الهجوم ده 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انواع البنات على النت*



فيفيان فايز قال:


> طبعا مش كله بالمنظر الشنيع ده
> وعموما شكرا على الهجوم ده
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



اكيد يافيفيان مش كلو بالمنظر ده 
انا اقصد النوعيه دى فقط 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووورك 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## amad_almalk (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انواع البنات على النت*

موضوع راااائع ياكوكو 
مرسى جدا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: انواع البنات على النت*

مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووووورك ياعماد 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## govany shenoda (6 يوليو 2010)

انواع البنات على النت

اولا: (الجد اوي) اللي هي رسمية زياده عن اللزوم

ودي كل كلامها معاك تقولك ايه اللي انت بتقوله ده احترم نفسك ...من فضلك..انت فاكرني ايه..ولو قلت لها اخبارك ايه تقولك:وانت مالك انت...دي حياتي الخاصه ...ازاي تسألني عن اخباري..وتديك محاضره عشان قلت ليها اخبارك ايه
ودي اخرتها هتقوم رزعاك بلوك واحتمال كبير دليت

ثانيا : بتاعت مصلحتها

دي بقي متشفهاش علي النت الا كل شهر مره مرتين حسب الحاجه اللي هي عاوزاها منك
ولما تسالها انتي فين يابنتي تقولك اصلي كان عندي امتحانات او كنت بدخل ومش بلاقيك علي النت او الجهاز كان بايظ المهم انها بتقنعك وبتاكل عقلك بكلمتين حلوين وانت ولا انت هنا

ثالثا : العاقله

ودي بقي يانجم انت وهو بتحلل كل حاجه تحليل يخنقك انت
يعني لو قالت لك ازيك مثلا وقلت لله انا عندي برد ولا شويه صداع حتي تقولك ليه؟؟ يبقي اكيد نمت في المروحه او اكيد انت سهران لوقت متأخر او اكيد انت عندك حاجه في النظر ولازم تكشف نظر او او او.......الخ لغاية ماتتخنق انت وتقوم عامل لست الدكتوره دي بلوك غلس او دليت غتت


رابعا : ذات العلاقات المتعدده .... شنكوته يعنى

ودي بقي ربنا يكون في عونك لما تقابلها علي النت
تبقي بتكلمك وبتكلم ادك انت وعيلتك
يعني ييجي 30 او 40 واحد في نفس الوقت وتقولك واحشني موت انا داخله مخصوص عشان اكلمك انت يا اوحي يا اوحي.......الهي تطلع اوحك ياشيخه
وتسرح بكل اللي بتكلمهم وتستهبل وتلعب بمشاعر واحاسيس الشباب وبعد ماتقفل معاهم تقعد مبسوطه اوي من اللي عملته ويمكن تسقف لنفسها كمان علي دور البطوله في الفيلم الهندي اللي كانت بتمثله علي كل الشباب اللي عندها في المسنجر.....


ياتري انت بتكلم انهي نوع بقي من دول؟؟​


----------



## HappyButterfly (6 يوليو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه
طب دول مش الانواع اكيد يا جيوفانى
وبدل ماتجيبى عن البنات هاتى عن الولادهههههههههه

بس موضوع جميل ولذيد 
ميرسى لك كتير ياقمراية
*​


----------



## youhnna (6 يوليو 2010)

*كلهم جوفانى
هههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرااااااا على الموضوع الخفيف​*


----------



## god love 2011 (6 يوليو 2010)

_*يالهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووتى
حرررررررررررررررررام عليكى
ليه  الافترى ده
وبعدين جايه ع البنات كده ليه
ما الاولاد بيعملوا كده بردوا واكتر
ع العموم
ميرسى ع الموضوع
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاكى ويبارك حياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما​*_


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 يوليو 2010)

*مبروك انضمامك لحزب الرجاله​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2010)

*



يا اوحي يا اوحي.......الهي تطلع  اوحك ياشيخه

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*يا اوحي يا اوحي علي الموضوع*​


----------



## مملكة الغابة (6 يوليو 2010)

حرام عليكى شلفطينا طب حطى نوع من البنات كويس كلهم كدة  وانتى انهى نوع فى دول
ههههههههههههه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 يوليو 2010)

البنت بتتصرف حسب التربية والبيئة التى تعيش فيها


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (6 يوليو 2010)

ليه كده حرام عليكي يابنت ههههههههه

مرسي عالموضوع​


----------



## govany shenoda (9 يوليو 2010)

يابنات وحده وحده عليا
انا كتبت الموضوع علي البنات عشان
الولاد مصيبهم لاتعد ولا تحصي
بلاوي بلاوي اقول ايه ولا ايه​


----------



## kalimooo (10 يوليو 2010)

*تمام برافو يا جيوفاني

وشهد شاهد من اهله

هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (10 يوليو 2010)

*موضوع جميل ياعسل ميرسى 

بس فى انواع تانيه احسن وفى انواع تانيه اوحش

ميرسى ياقمرايه
*


----------



## النهيسى (10 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جدا جداا

موضوع جميل جدا



الرب معاكم


​


----------



## just member (11 يوليو 2010)

هههههههههه
موضوع عسولة اوى


----------



## christin (11 يوليو 2010)

*ميرسي على الموضوع 
بس متهيألي في انواع تاني غير كده​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

ايه ده
هههههههههههههههههههه
ايه التسييح ده 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




هههههههه
 بس طبعا مش كلهم كدة...

بس موضوع جامد
مشكورين


----------



## back_2_zero (15 سبتمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> فى أنواع كتير للبنات على النت
> انا هاقولها
> و ربنا يسترها معانا
> لأنى أكيد هاكون مستهدف من دلوقتى
> ...




موضوع حلو اوى بس بردة زى ما فى بنات كدا دا ميمنعش ان فية ولاد كدا و اكتر كمااااااااان 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 سبتمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *تم الدمج​*


 
ربنا يعوضك يا دونا ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 سبتمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> ايه ده
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه التسييح ده
> 
> ...


 
ده اكيد طبعا ان مش كلهم كده 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا كاترين
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 سبتمبر 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> موضوع حلو اوى بس بردة زى ما فى بنات كدا دا ميمنعش ان فية ولاد كدا و اكتر كمااااااااان ​


 

ردك مميز باك 
كلام صح 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

